# Nina's face trim today



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Just need to get the groomer booked for the body..



Was taking this with my phone. Tried to get level with her to get a nice face on shot but she just kept jumping down to cuddle in beside me.. She's all about the love.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

You do her face brilliantly.
Do you trim the top of her head too? I am going to have to learn how to do Dot's face what with her muzzle hair that grows up and her eyebrows that grow down -


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks Marzi, I just use thinning scissors for the muzzle, ordinary scissors for under chin and eyebrows/top of head. I usually blend the eyebrows/top of head with thinning scissors. Nina's eye brows grow down and forward and her top of head area goes straight up!

I find the side of her face most difficult. The hair is dead straight and grows straight down from under her eyes. I just try to trim in a curve back towards her ears.


----------



## lisaj (Mar 29, 2013)

Oh she looks absolutely gorgeous Ruth, might have to pay you a visit with Doris dog when she needs hers trimmed


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Brilliant job done on her face. Love it!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Aw she looks fab and doesn't Need a groom!!

I really love her coat, so wavy ... Not a curl in sight!!

It looks like it would be a joy to groom so you could keep it on the longer side. 

She's a wee cracker 

xxx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

mairi1 said:


> Aw she looks fab and doesn't Need a groom!!
> 
> I really love her coat, so wavy ... Not a curl in sight!!
> 
> ...


Thanks Mairi.. I wish it was that easy!

Her coat is very unique - long and glossy but soft and fleecy at the same time. Terrible matts! Not the same as Lola's matts which are tiny and easy to deal with, when Nina matts it's like thatch or felt - big huge area all caught up together. Strangest thing.


----------



## PoppyLove (May 26, 2014)

What a smart poo Nina is - glorious coat and colour.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

You did a great job!! She is adorable!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> Thanks Mairi.. I wish it was that easy!
> 
> Her coat is very unique - long and glossy but soft and fleecy at the same time. Terrible matts! Not the same as Lola's matts which are tiny and easy to deal with, when Nina matts it's like thatch or felt - big huge area all caught up together. Strangest thing.


Oh really...how looks can be deceiving!!

I do recall Karen (Wiliboy) saying that she found curlier coats easier to manage so who knows??!! 

She's gorgeous anyway!!

X


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks ladies


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Love nina - she always looks like she's smiling with a glint of her pearly whites! X


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Love nina - she always looks like she's smiling with a glint of her pearly whites! X


It's her big rubbery lips! They show her teeth top and bottom all the time! She could be in a denture ad!


----------

